# Démontage/réglage iMac



## P'tit Lu (14 Octobre 2001)

1) Est-ce qu'il est facile de démonter la coque d'un iMac, pour changer la couleur des éléments colorés ?
2) Est-ce qu'il est possible de changer la plage de réglage de lumière et de contraste de l'écran de l'iMac ?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2001)

1) non car c'est remplit de vis inassesible, caché et tout est emboité
2) oui si tu a un strap spécial qui seul quelque centre de sav dispose en france et d'un logiciel de réglage made in cupertino qui a bessoin du strap pour fonctionner


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

macinside bosse dans un sav Apple, il n'allait pas te répondre autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ce n'est pas les petites vis cachés qui sont génantes, c'est que les clips en plastiques ne sont pas prévus pour être démontés, donc je suppute que dans les sav apple ils doivent avoir un tas de coques de rechange


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2001)

aucune coque de rechange dans les sav, faut juste avoir le coup de main pour demonter, si j'ai un appareil photo numérique je vous montre a quoi ça ressembe, de plus suivant les génération de imac le démontage varie


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2001)

ça c'est gentil


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2001)

Je sais pas d ou sort MacInside mais c'est un SAV de lopettes ! 

Il est très facile de changé la coque, et les couleurs caches sont commendables chez ton revendeur pour un petit prix,... dans les 100CHF tu peux refaire toute la couleur de ton iMac,...

On le fait pour nos clients nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis technicien apple donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si autre question hardware toi avoir moi répondre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2001)

Et j'avais oublié... Pour la luminosité et le focus tu peux les régler sans avoir besion du ptit bout de cable livré par apple à ses techniciens,... Mais il n'est pas difficile de faire le pont soit-meme si on veut vraiment réalisté le réglage des couleurs à la maison...

++

Flo


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
ce n'est pas les petites vis cachés qui sont génantes, c'est que les clips en plastiques ne sont pas prévus pour être démontés, donc je suppute que dans les sav apple ils doivent avoir un tas de coques de rechange   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non... TOut ce démonte très facilement... Il n'y a aucun clip qui se cassent, tous partent facilement, un peu bruillant parfois, mais pas dangereux de casser... Je démonte en moyenne 2 iMac par jour depuis leur lancement,... Et jamais cassé le moindre cache...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2001)

je te crois Florent, d'ailleurs, je le fais la semiane prochaine, dommage, tu es trop loin, je te l'aurais amené


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2001)

Ben si tu as besion d'un coup de main tu me fais signe soit sur icq (25229533) soit ailleurs...

++

Flo


----------



## P'tit Lu (22 Octobre 2001)

Merci à Florent pour ses réponses encourageantes pour mais pas assez précises pour le bricoleur soigneux:
1 dans quel ordre démonte t-on la coque d'un iMac,
pour rmplacer les éléments colorés?
2 où sont les réglages "physiques"  de lumière, contraste et focus ?
Sont-ils accessibles une fois la coque démontée ?
3 Si c'est trop compliqué à expliquer en texte, y-a-t-il un site où cela serait expliqué avec des images ?


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Je sais pas d ou sort MacInside mais c'est un SAV de lopettes ! 

Il est très facile de changé la coque, et les couleurs caches sont commendables chez ton revendeur pour un petit prix,... dans les 100CHF tu peux refaire toute la couleur de ton iMac,...

On le fait pour nos clients nous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis technicien apple donc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si autre question hardware toi avoir moi répondre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour info en france apple met un veto sur les piêces d'imac, on ne peu avoir les coques que dans certains cas : coqué cassé ou coque présentent un ou des défaut sur des machines neuves (ce que'on appelle DOA)

donc j'en conclut que apple traite les sav de chaque pays de façons différente


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

pour info en france apple met un veto sur les piêces d'imac, on ne peu avoir les coques que dans certains cas : coqué cassé ou coque présentent un ou des défaut sur des machines neuves (ce que'on appelle DOA)

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu essaies de te racheter ? Tu sais comme moi que le service pour les pièces est européen et ne dépend absoluement pas du pays, si tu vas sur le SSOL (Site privé pour les SAV d'Apple tu remarqueras très vite fait que tu peux commander les coques sans aucun problème !


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2001)

je connais ssol, mais c'est instruction d'apple france, d'ailleur je m'amuse a relevé les petites betise de se systemes par exemple comment ce fait-il que la même piêces peu avoir plusieur réference par exemple sur les disque dur


----------



## P'tit Lu (22 Octobre 2001)

Florent et Macinside
Est-ce que vous avez une réponse simple à donner
à mes questions d'aujourdhui ?
merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P'tit Lu:
*Florent et Macinside
Est-ce que vous avez une réponse simple à donner
à mes questions d'aujourdhui ?
merci d'avance!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Trop long a expliquer moi je m y lance pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Désolé,...


----------



## Claude number X (22 Octobre 2001)

Et ben merde alors, si j'avais lu ca plus tot Florent aurait peu etre pu m'expliquer comment demonter mon clavier "mini" Imac sans défoncer les 6 pates qui maintenaient les deux élément de plastique (en bas). J'ai essayé dans tous les sens, pendant 4 heures avant de me décider à les faires sauter.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Claude number X:
*Et ben merde alors, si j'avais lu ca plus tot Florent aurait peu etre pu m'expliquer comment demonter mon clavier "mini" Imac sans défoncer les 6 pates qui maintenaient les deux élément de plastique (en bas). J'ai essayé dans tous les sens, pendant 4 heures avant de me décider à les faires sauter.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J ai jamais réussi à sauver les 6 connecteurs, mais 4 tout au plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y a pas le choix d'en faire sauter au moins 2-3 là... Un ptit coup de colle après et c est bon...


----------



## tahitimellow (22 Octobre 2001)

Et où trouve-t-on ces pièces de carrosserie de rechange?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tahitimellow:
*Et où trouve-t-on ces pièces de carrosserie de rechange?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dans tous les services techniques AASP, soit agréé par Apple excepté chez MacInside


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Claude number X:
*Et ben merde alors, si j'avais lu ca plus tot Florent aurait peu etre pu m'expliquer comment demonter mon clavier "mini" Imac (...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, tant que Florent est dans le coin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Les claviers Apple pro, ça peut se démonter ? Apparemment, il faut des clés en pouces (1/20 inch, ou un truc du genre)... Ca se trouve ailleurs que chez un AASP, ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

Bon, tant que Florent est dans le coin...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les claviers Apple pro, ça peut se démonter ? Apparemment, il faut des clés en pouces (1/20 inch, ou un truc du genre)... Ca se trouve ailleurs que chez un AASP, ça ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben j en ai jamais démonté, mais il doit falloir du torx 4 ou 5 c est vraiment petit... C est pas du propiétaire du tout, ca se trouve partout ou l on trouve des tournevis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais à par ca je pense k il se démonte très facilement y a 4 vis, faut juste faire gaffe de pas exploser les 9 clips devant le clavier,... C'est pour faire koi en fait ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

Ben en fait c'est pas du Torx. Si tu regardes bien, c'est des bêtes têtes hexagonales (sorry, je ne sais plus le nom)... Avec une taille en pouces, et en France, tu trouves que des trucs en système métrique.

C'est pour le nettoyer un peu de l'intérieur. Parce que transparent, c'est vachement chouette, mais ça ramasse plein de trucs...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

Mouais mais un torx ca passe aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu ke je viens de le demonter avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et ce genre de tournevis se trouve aussi partout facilement,...


----------



## archeos (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Ben en fait c'est pas du Torx. Si tu regardes bien, c'est des bêtes têtes hexagonales (sorry, je ne sais plus le nom)...C'est pour le nettoyer un peu de l'intérieur. Parce que transparent, c'est vachement chouette, mais ça ramasse plein de trucs...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas transparent aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon ça soit être une clé alène (mais je ne vois pas du tout de quel vis sur le clavier tu veux parler, il y a du avoir une évolution entre les deux modèles)


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Mouais mais un torx ca passe aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu ke je viens de le demonter avec   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et ce genre de tournevis se trouve aussi partout facilement,...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon ? Super... Ben je vais voir ça, alors... J'abuse encore un peu... C'est du 4 ou du 5 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*sinon ça soit être une clé alène (mais je ne vois pas du tout de quel vis sur le clavier tu veux parler, il y a du avoir une évolution entre les deux modèles)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, c'est ça... Une clé alène... Je parle des vis qui se trouvent sous le clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

Ouais, c'est ça... Une clé alène... Je parle des vis qui se trouvent sous le clavier.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben chez moi en avec du Torx 5 (T 5) ca passe, mais c est vraiment petit ca,.. Le 6 est juste trop grand... Mais si tu trouves un clef alène c est pas plus mal mais la je sais pas la taille j utilise toujours du torx a la place


----------



## Gwenhiver (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Ben chez moi en avec du Torx 5 (T 5) ca passe, mais c est vraiment petit ca,.. Le 6 est juste trop grand... Mais si tu trouves un clef alène c est pas plus mal mais la je sais pas la taille j utilise toujours du torx a la place   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, thanks... Je vais essayer de trouver ça.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2001)

J ai regradé quand même sauf erreur c est du alène 1, mais ca peut peut-etre être du 0,... Pas facile de savoir dans le tournvis qu'il faut mais je miserais plutot sur du 1 si je devais en acheter un au pif


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Octobre 2001)

J'ai effectivement réussi à me débrouiller avec du Torx 5. Mais je n'ai pas pu tout démonter. En fait, il y a encore trois vis sous les touches (pas de problème), et une vis accessible depuis le derrière du clavier. Mais elle est dissimulée par l'étiquette figurant au dessus du numéro de série. A moins de crever l'étiquette, pas moyen de démonter complètement le clavier.
Mais bon, l'espace libéré était largement suffisant pour un nettoyage en profondeur.
Thanks, Florent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2001)

Mais de rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pour l'étiquette tu dois pouvoir la virer en la décollant doucement,...


----------



## Lodoss (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Je suis technicien apple donc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si autre question hardware toi avoir moi répondre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca tombre bien j'ai un iMac dv400 et je trouve que les dvd que je passe sont sombres est-il possible de régler le contraste et la luminosité des films





Ps j'ai mon imac que depuis 1 mois et je viens du monde PC   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  que j'abandonne sans regrets


----------



## archeos (26 Octobre 2001)

rien de plus simple, menu pomme, tableau de bord, moniteur. Tu pourras surement améliorer les choses. Sous OS X, même menu, préférences système, et moniteur
Et bienvenue sur le mac, j'ai la même machine que toi et elle me donne beaucoup de satisfaction; j'ai passé de nombreux moments très agréables sur elle


----------

